#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Хошеутовский хурул(Астраханская губерния).

## Иван

В Астраханской области, в селе Речное,на левом берегу Волги расположен Хошеутовский хурул.Построен он в 19 веке в честь победы над Наполеоном 1812 года.Построен в русском и монголо-тибетском стиле.До 1917 являлся одним из основных храмов буддийской общины Астраханского региона.Потом был закрыт.В 2004 начались работы по восстановлению и реставрации,окончание которых намечено на 2009 год.Может кто  там был или слышал что нибудь? Есть ли там сейчас буддисты?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://khosheutov.narod.ru/

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в марте 2007 намеченно провести в Элисте, в центральном хуруле семинар по вопросам Хошеутовского хурула

----------


## Иван

Есть сведения, что этот хурул посетил в 1858 году Александр Дюма старший  и впослествии описал в своих рассказах.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=s...474d7aba26f4a3

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Местная религиозная община запланировала проведение праздника УРС САР 
20 мая, ( начало в 11 ч.), в с. Ресное, (на территории Хошеутовского хурула) будут проводится ритуалы ( подношения хозяевам местности и хозяивам воды) и млитвы о благополучии.

----------


## Дифо

> В Астраханской области, в селе Речное,на левом берегу Волги расположен Хошеутовский хурул.Построен он в 19 веке в честь победы над Наполеоном 1812 года.Построен в русском и монголо-тибетском стиле.До 1917 являлся одним из основных храмов буддийской общины Астраханского региона.Потом был закрыт.В 2004 начались работы по восстановлению и реставрации,окончание которых намечено на 2009 год.Может кто  там был или слышал что нибудь? Есть ли там сейчас буддисты?


А к какой ЦРО он сейчас относится?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Этот хурул в настоящее время находится в полуразрушенном состоянии и не принадлежит ни к какой местной религиозной организации

----------

Дифо (13.08.2012)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

old pictures of Kalmykian Khuruls
www.khurul1.narod.ru

----------


## Бхусуку

> Есть сведения, что этот хурул посетил в 1858 году Александр Дюма старший  и впослествии описал в своих рассказах.


Взято отсюда: http://hghltd.yandex.com/yandbtm?url...isu=1#YANDEX_0

Выражение "развесистая   клюква " принадлежит *Александру Дюма*, который после посещения России написал, что он  отдыхал  в  тени   развесистой   клюквы. Как известно,  клюква  растет на болотах на низкорослых кустарниках. С той поры, когда хотят сказать, что автор (часто журналист-газетчик) врёт и несет несусветную чушь, употребляют ставшее крылатым выражение "развесистая   клюква ".

----------


## Иван

> Этот хурул в настоящее время находится в полуразрушенном состоянии и не принадлежит ни к какой местной религиозной организации


А что собой представляет местная религиозная организация? Существует ли такая вообще? Упоминается в некоторых статьях. Есть так же фотография хурула,где на нем синяя табличка на которой натпись: "... передается местной религиозной организации "Община буддистов" с.Заволжское".  Еще интересует как собираются восстанавливать хурул. Как хурул или как архитектурный памятник?

----------


## Димон

очень многое затрагивает этот вопрос. Это был очень красивый хурул (видел на снимках). В Калмыкии многие хотят его восстановить, помню летом в Центральном хуруле проводился круглый стол посвященный этой теме. помоему на сайте Калмыцкого центрального хурула есть информация о нем. Что касается местных религиозных организаций там по моему их нет. По крайней мере калмыки с Астраханской области часто приезжают в Лаганский хурул Республики Калмыкия (примерно в 200 км. от Астрахани). Если кто интересуется примечательными местами скажу еще что в Астраханской области есть почитаемая калмыками гора Богдо, с ней много связано легенд. Сам не был но говорят очень красиво и энергетика там сильная - это Богдинско-Баскунчакский заповедник. Надо  обязательно сьездить..

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Look for pictures of Bogdo Mountain
http://templkhosh.narod.ru/bog_gall.htm

----------


## Аминадав

Еще ссылки с информацией о Хошеутовскрм хуруле:
http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=hosheut_khurul
http://forum.freekalmykia.org/index....topic=542&st=0

----------


## Юрий Тургуд

> А что собой представляет местная религиозная организация? Существует ли такая вообще? Упоминается в некоторых статьях. Есть так же фотография хурула,где на нем синяя табличка на которой натпись: "... передается местной религиозной организации "Община буддистов" с.Заволжское".  Еще интересует как собираются восстанавливать хурул. Как хурул или как архитектурный памятник?


В середине октября 2009 начались работы по восстановлению и реставрации хурула,окончание намечено на 2012 год.Работу производить Московская строительная фирма совместно с Астраханскими строителями,так-же местные жители. Реставрации ведется под четким руководством местной религиозной организации "Община буддистов" с.Заволжское" Председатель общины Сидарук Надежда Бембяшевна. Специальный счет на восстановления Хошеутовского хурула будет открыт весной 2010года

----------

Дифо (23.01.2010)

----------


## Mergen

Глава Калмыкии назначил спецпредставителя в Астраханской области

Глава Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов назначил своим спецпредставителем в Астраханской области по вопросам сохранения культурного и духовного наследия калмыцкого народа Батыра Мучаева, сообщает официальный сайт главы республики.
О биографии и предполагаемых функциональных обязанностях спецпредставителя главы Калмыкии в Астраханской области не сообщается. Пресс-служба главы региона от комментариев уклонилась.
http://regnum.ru/news/fd-south/kalmic/1258694.html

на самом деле, как говорят, этот человек назначен специально для того что-бы следить за востоновлением Хошеутовского хурула. в 2012 году будет юбилей победы над Наполеоном. это единственный памятник, в том регионе, в честь этой победы.

----------

Дифо (08.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Хорошо, если бы восстановили. Говорят, очень красивый храм был.

----------


## Рушана

Хотела бы напомнить немного об истории Хошеутовского хурула,  или хурула в Тюменевке, думаю многим будет интересно. Село Речное раньше называлось Тюменевка и было центром самого значительного калмыцкого рода князей Тюменей, в начале 19 века владельцем улуса был князь Серебджаб Тюмень. Именно он был во главе полка во время войны 1912 года, пройдя с полком путь от Пружан до Парижа. Видно отличался он личной храбростью, т.к. его наградили орденом св.Владимира за бой под Бунцлау и св.Георгием за битву под Лейпцигом. осенью 1814 полк вернулся домой, в деревянном хуруле, стоявшем на месте нынешнего, было совершено торжественное богослужение, сюда перенесли знамя полка.Побывав в европейских странах, князь решил и в своей ставке организовать жизнь на европейский лад. Он поселился в деревянном замке на Волге, "украсил который зеркалами, люстрами, биллиардом, фортепьяно, часами с музыкой" - так пишут немецкие путешественники. И по его инициативе был возведен новый кирпичный монастырский комплекс. И возводился он не только как калмыцкий храм, но и в ознаменование доблестного участия калмыцкого полка в войне 1812 года. Гордясь делами калмыков на пользу нового отечества, хошеутовский князь бережно хранил в хуруле калмыцкие знамена, бывшие с полком во всех его походах. На сегодня не сохранились ни дом князя, ни сад при нем, от монастыря, в который входили храм, две часовни и ограда, остался только храм. Архитектура храма сочетала в себе внешние атрибуты монголо-тибетского типа, но в первую очередь черты классицизма. была коллонада, в минитатюре повторявшая коллонаду Казанского собора в Петербурге. Но убранство внутри полностью отвечало требованиям ламаистского культа. В нише восточной стены стояла небольшая статуя бурхана. выполненная из золота, стены были увешаны шелковыми полотнами с изображениями бурханов. Исследователь быта и истории астраханских калмыков Житецкий считал, что это "громадное каменное здание с коллонадою,напоминающее Казанский собор в Петербурге, является самым изящным зданием во всей степи калмыцкой".

----------


## Mergen

*Хошеутовский хурул будет восстановлен к 200-летию победы России над Наполеоном* 

На днях Батыр Мучаев заместитель председателя Избиркома РК и член правления Монгольско-калмыцкого культурно-экономического центра, указом Главы РК назначен специальным представителем руководителя республики в Астраханской области. Ему предстоит решать вопросы сохранения культурного и духовного наследия калмыцкого народа. В первую очередь задачу по реставрации уникального исторического памятника - Хошеутовского хурула, воздвигнутого в честь участников Отечественной войны 1812 года.
Как рассказал Батыр Мучаев, администрация Астраханской области, пообещала приложить все усилия, чтобы восстановить буддийский храм к этой дате. Со своей стороны представителю главы РК в Астраханской области удалость найти спонсоров, желающих инвестировать проект восстановления Хошеутовского хурула. Это ойраты - представители Монгольско-калмыцкого культурно-экономического центра и ойратская общественная организация «Тод номин герел». 

http://www.elista.org/elista/hosheut...nad-napol.html

----------


## Мария Монина

Уважаемые участники форума, мне крайне необходима как можно более полная информация о Хошеутовском хуруле с.Речное. Подскажите, где можно найти! Или, возможно, у кого-то есть электронный вариант книги, где упоминается этот хурул? Заранее благодарю очень!

----------

Дифо (13.08.2012)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Хошеутовский хурул. Ноябрь 2013 г.
http://astkraeved.livejournal.com/59600.html

----------

Kit (22.11.2013), Mergen (27.11.2013), Алекс Андр (03.01.2014), Татьяна Котова (06.12.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Хошеутовский хурул, декабрь 2015
http://astkraeved.livejournal.com/87424.html

----------

Lanky (20.12.2015), Алик (19.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2015)

----------

